# wolf air compressor any good?



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

hi does anyone run a wolf air compressor and are they any good, this is the one im looking at getting WOLF 14CFM, 3HP 240v Workshop Air Compressor - 150 litre Air receiver. MWP 150psi - 10BAR: Amazon.co.uk: DIY & Tools


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

Yes, i bought one of these in March to run my tornador and a few other bits and bobs. I got the 90L tank and it works a treat. Obviously cant comment on durability but it looks pretty well made. I'm sure the compressor itself is made on mass by one company then repackaged for different companies.


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

I also have the 90L version of this as I wanted one on wheels, cost around £240 I think.
Quiet running and does the job well.
Good value for money, and the supplier UKHS have very good customer service from my experience!


----------



## IndepthCarDetailing (Feb 12, 2012)

thanks guys


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

bobsabuilder said:


> I also have the 90L version of this as I wanted one on wheels, cost around £240 I think.
> Quiet running and does the job well.
> Good value for money, and the supplier UKHS have very good customer service from my experience!


Can you run that off a 13 amp mains supply ok?


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

srod said:


> Can you run that off a 13 amp mains supply ok?


Yes you can, it does recommend you beef it up a bit but I haven't had chance to put it in. Not had any problems running it off the mains. The main draw is on start up.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Thanks.

My fear is that I would be running from the mains from my customer's place of work or home and the last thing I want is to trip their fuse box!  Would prefer a 90 litre compressor over a 50 litre one, but am a bit wary of the power draw at startup.


----------



## Bustanut (Jun 11, 2011)

If you are using it I wouldn't recommend using it on an extention cable. It comes with about a meter of cable on it for a 13A plug.


----------



## srod (Dec 31, 2010)

Yes I was wondering about that. May have to opt for a 50 Litre, 2.5 hp one then just to be on the safe side.


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

srod said:


> Can you run that off a 13 amp mains supply ok?


You can. Mine is plugged into a 16amp socket that I also use for my welder.


----------



## johnnyc (Nov 18, 2008)

is this good for spray painting cars?

I'll be using a devilbliss gun


----------



## S4Steve (May 9, 2013)

I recently bought this:

http://www.machinemart.co.uk/shop/product/details/hunter-55-air-compressor

Seems to work well so far, haven't had much use out of it yet but ran an air impact wrench off it @90 psi without any issues.


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

johnnyc said:


> is this good for spray painting cars?
> 
> I'll be using a devilbliss gun


Yes it will be fine for spraying. 
As with any compressor used for spraying you need to use a filter & water trap as you don't want any oil, water etc in your paint!


----------



## bonneville62 (Feb 28, 2018)

I also bought the wolf 90l version very good,also bought the lidl parkside 50l compressor very noisey and vibrates,tried to use my small air polisher lasts about 30s then waiting for the pressor to build up. Don't buy one this is going back today.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

bonneville62 said:


> I also bought the wolf 90l version very good,also bought the lidl parkside 50l compressor very noisey and vibrates,tried to use my small air polisher lasts about 30s then waiting for the pressor to build up. Don't buy one this is going back today.


Welcome to the forum :wave: , but this thread is _nearly_ 5 years old.....


----------

